# So, I ended up with a D&C anyway...



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Last night after 3 weeks of spotting and 3 days of medium-heavy bleeding I started to hemorrhage (while out at the movies of course). I was instructed to go immediately to the ER because I was soaking a pad every few minutes and passing golf ball sized clots (tennis balls when I finally got to the ER). I had IV fluids because my blood pressure dropped and then the inevitable and uncomfortable D&C. I only allowed then to give me local anesthesia and a very small dose of IV narcotic because I am still breastfeeding. It is a good thing it only takes a few minutes because I started to lose it at the end. The whole ordeal was a nightmare and I can't believe my 16 month-old faired as well as he did, especially missing dinner and not getting home until 11pm.
Today I feel so weak/tired, but I am no longer bleeding and cramping, so I guess in a way I am relieved. My body feels empty. I really feel like the pregnancy is gone. However, my hcg was still 18,000! and there was no baby on u/s at 10/9! I hope my uterus recovers well and my hormones get back in order without incident. Thanks again mamas for your support.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh Heather, I'm so sorry it worked out that way. My D&C was last week but I was sedated. I am still nursing as well...I just didn't let them give me any pain meds or Valium to calm me. I took 800mg Motrin afterward and did fine.

I'm sorry it didn't happen naturally, I know you wanted it to. I'm glad you are feeling a little better now that the cramping and bleeding is over. I hope your body recovers soon. Maybe we can be in a DDC together again.

Lots of


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh rach, I certainly hope so! Are you planning on taking some time off or are you TTC as soon as your fertility signs are back?








Thanks for your continued love and support!


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Well we will get the genetic results back on the baby this Friday, and I expect that they'll come back normal just like last time. If they are normal, then I'll be having all the clotting disorders/lupus/recurrent miscarriage testing done. My OB said some of those tests take a few weeks to come back, so I guess I can't TTC until after those results are in. But once they are I'll be right back at it!








What are you planning on doing? I'm not sure how my cycles are going to end up post D&C or if it will be different than the natural miscarriage.

Oh and just to let you know, my OB warned me that around day 5 post D&C I'd get a little more crampy and more bleeding and she was right on. I would have been worried if she had not told me that so I thought I would share with you.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, he didn't mention that! I will watch out for more cramping then.
I am also having that testing since my sister has multiple miscarriages due to antiphospholipid syndrome and I need to have my progesterone checked because I had a dismal LP prior to this pg. So, perhaps we will hit TTC about the same time and hopefully with some answers.
My D&C contents were also sent to pathology, but I don't suspect any exciting news, perhaps a missing chromosome or something, but I am not really too curious (surprisingly).
I hope we share 2WWs and DDCs again soon.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

I hope we share 2WWs and DDCs again soon.
Me too my friend.









I'm interested in the chromosome results because they were normal the first time, so if they are normal again we know that the problem lies with me. My OB seems to think the biggest chance is always a chromosome problem, but I just know this one is going to come back normal. *sigh* Sucks to know your body is killing off your babies. My grandfather has a clotting disorder and my mother and aunt had miscarriages after their first and only full term pregnancies, so I'm almost hoping I end up with a clotting disorder because they are so treatable.

Sorry, I have totally hijacked your thread!


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

I guess this is our thread!
Are you taking any herbs to get your hormones balanced? I keep looking at my vitex wondering if I should start taking it again. I am taking my prenatal with iron because of the blood loss and I will probably keep drinking my RRL tea, but otherwise I guess just wait and let things progress naturally?


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm still taking my prenatal, calcium, and B Complex (originally for my short luteal phase but now I just need the energy!). I have some RRL Tea in the pantry but I haven't done any of that yet. I probably should, right? My uterus could probably use some toning! I'm not going to try Vitex or anything until after the testing is done, just in case that were to affect the results in any way. I was on Clomid last time, I would assume they're going to put me back on it again once we can TTC.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

You are full of helpful information. I will continue my prenatal and RRL, start back with my calcium/B-complex and avoid vitex until the testing is complete.
The more I think about it, it really is a good thing that I had the D&C so the POC can be analyzed. I am so sad that this was your second m/c, but please know that you have been so helpful to me and I really am glad we keep bumping into each other. My appointment is 11/6, I am supposed to have my hcg checked one more time prior to the appointment and I guess the pathology results will be back too. I think they will do an u/s and order lab work. Not sure what else.
I cannot tell you how weak I feel today, not so much from the D&C, but from all that blood I lost. I was soaking a pad every 15 min for like 4 hrs before I finally had the procedure.
Okay, have to make dinner...


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm so glad I can be of help to you! If you feel like it, please let me know how the pathology results turn out. Man I bet that was so scary bleeding that much. I freaked with my miscarriage in Feb and it wasn't that much...well, now that I'm thinking in the time between when I called the on call line at 7:30 till 9 when I got to the office I did go through several pads. Freaked my butt out to see that much blood just spilling! But it was over as soon as my doctor was able to extract the placenta, it was what was causing all the bleeding.

I hope you start feeling stronger soon! We always were cycle buddies each month, it's nice to have a friend to go through this journey with.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Scary! I'm glad you are OK!


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Hugs Heather.









Hugs to you too, Rach.

I didn't think about the vitex maybe messing with the testing results. Hmm . . .

OB called y'day to say that the pathology came back. I tried to call her twice today . . . she didn't call back. Argh. Dyin' here . . .


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Man I bet that was so scary bleeding that much.

It was surreal for me and my dh said he doesn't think he will soon forget all that blood. It was like a horror movie! At the end of my visit in the ER blood had even found its way onto the blood pressure cuff! The clots were also unbelievable! Ok, I need to just stop thinking about it because it is making me feel sick. They gave me 2 liters of normal saline and cross-matched me for blood. I am just so glad I didn't need a blood transfusion, even as a nurse that would have freaked me out.
What a crazy roller coaster.
Alright ladies, I will be watching your charts!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

I didn't want to butt in, but I couldn't read this and not post. Hugs to you all!

We buried our little one (8 weeks gestation) last Friday and now I am wondering if we should have had a chromosomal work-up done. Did I make the wrong decision?

After my first m/c, I had a huge workup done to try and find a problem (my sister, mother, and great-grandfather all have autoimmune disorders). The tests included: Protein S, Protein C, Factor II DNA (includes Factor V Leiden), Antithrombin III, Homocysteine, Free T3/Free T4, TSH, Anticardiolipin antibodies (includes APA), Lupus anticoagulant, and a plain ole' CBC. I had requested genetic counseling, but my OB didn't think it was necessary because we have a healthy daughter. Now she is saying that she thinks there is a link between my DD's IUGR/prematurity and these miscarriages! Like maybe a hormonal imbalance or something. Arrgh!







: I tried to bring that to her attention BEFORE this last m/c! I had questioned whether my body was ovulating at the right time (CD 20-30!) and whether ovulation was in synch with progesterone production. So NOW she is talking with a specialist to see what she might be missing.

But anyways, the other reason why I responded was to suggest acupuncture. I prefer acupuncture to a lot of herbs because the herbs made me feel funny. It was immensely helpful during the m/c process, but it also really helps to regulate your cycles and get your hormones in synch. Sometimes they get wacky after a m/c, sometimes they were wacky to start with. I had only just started it before we got pregnant this last time and one treatment shortened my cycle by 6 days (I usually go over 40 days). The key is to continue treatment for awhile before getting preggers. I think that the treatment had started to help me, but it was too little too late maybe. It is not a quick fix (2-3 months), but I really believe it works (an aside for those who might have an autoimmune issue: my sister with Lupus gets acupuncture and it has actually changed her blood chemistry for the better - amazing.) It is the kind of thing that helps your body be where it naturally should be.

I just realized that I probably sound preachy or like I am advertising or something. Sorry if it comes across this way! It just pains me to see others going through this and I wanted to share something that might work for someone. Wishing you all hope and healing. Many







s!


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

ChesapeakeBorn







I don't think there is a wrong decision. We did the genetic testing the first time because I brought the baby with me to my doc's office and she extracted the placenta right there...she asked if we wanted to do it since we had everything and I figured why not. This time she definitely wanted to do it since the baby was normal last time...if this baby is normal as well that is what will determine if I have the recurrent miscarriage testing. Thanks for mentioning acupuncture! I may look into that









Labortrials, man I hope you've gotten ahold of your OB!

Heather, I almost had to have a blood transfusion after having my DS. Little bugger tore my cervix coming out. I was not too happy about that thought, but it turned out I didn't need it. I hope you are feeling a little stronger today.

Lots of


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Rach, I am feeling more strong today, but a bit crampy...I actually feel menstrual (headache, heartburn, backache, my usual AF symptoms).

ChesapeakeBorn, I don't know what to say, I am so new to all of this. I really thought it would be nice to pass the baby and have it to bury, but I don't know when I lost it since it was gone at my follow-up u/s. I also did not want to have a D&C. I feel in my heart that it was a genetic mishap since the baby was small for dates at the first u/s and had a slow heartbeat at the second. I think it was just not built for life. I was actually surprised that the OB said he was sending the contents from my D&C to pathology and even then I was not really that curious until Rach mentioned that hers was normal and she was worried that this one might be too!

I have had acupuncture many times. I even tried it to get this m/c moving, but alas it did not work (or I didn't start bleeding until 5 days after I got it, so I guess I am not sure if it helped). I was planning on continuing with acupuncture to fine tune my meridians after this process is complete, but I am on a very limited budget and I don't think I will be able to do much of it for long.










Thanks for everything you guys!


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Heather,

I am sorry you had to have a D&C. I hope you are feeling better. I hemmoraged after my 1st son was born and it was rough so I could only imagine what you went through.
I am sending healing vibes your way!

Rach03- Huge hugs to you! I hope that the results from your little one come back soon.

I hope we are all together in a DDC. I miss being there!

Take care.

Love and prayers,


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

How scary Heather! I'm glad you are okay!


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Heather


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

heather and rachel I am so sorry






















you mamas are both so wonderful.
you both are deep in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi sweet counterGOPI, good to see in your sig that you are cruising along!
Thanks for stopping by!


----------

